# Crown moulding install



## ortho1121 (Mar 29, 2016)

First time doing this. When installing crown is it best to try and follow the ceiling or follow a straight level line and caulk any gaps?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Just follow the ceiling. It's especially important to keep the bottom edge the same distance from the ceiling. If you just nail it up but guesswork it changes the angle of the miter in the corners. I would suggest mitering a joint and fit it together to see what is the correct distance the bottom should be from the ceiling.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Straight line. If you want it to look straight, mark a level line on the wall, if you just stick it up there It can get wavy, especially if the ceiling isn‘t flat.

The pros use a laser line, but tape works too.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

This must be some very small/light crown if it bends to follow the ceiling Also if there are many visible gaps you must have a wavy ceiling.

I have only done one house, but all I did was keep the crown in touch with the ceiling. Corners came out fine. Very few places where I felt it necessary to use any gap filler between crown and ceiling. 

George


----------



## FirebirdHank (Jan 25, 2021)

If it is slight variations follow the ceiling. Is the crown painted or stained? If painted fill any slight gaps with caulk. If stained scribe to the ceiling andcarve out the top of the crown ( belt sander or planer) to match the curvature of the ceiling.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

The problem with registering off the ceiling is a lot of them aren’t straight or level, especially old houses. So registering off ceiling can create a wave on the wall. I learned this the hard way.

The cleanest way is nail to a straight line on the wall and let the ceiling do whatever it wants.

It also makes the miters easier.

Glue all those miters!


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

Level only works if the house is level otherwise you just want a straight(ish) line. Make it look good, and float anything that is too far out to caulk.


----------



## ortho1121 (Mar 29, 2016)

So I found that the ceiling is not level and in some places is off by up to 3/8th inch. Seems too large to caulk so how do I handle this? The moulding is not large and will be painted white.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Try and run a staight level line. Just try and nail it as tight as you can to the ceiling using the joist...

If your crown calls for 2" when hung , try and mark 2" on each corner, mark a chalk line iand see how it measures up inbetween...


----------



## ortho1121 (Mar 29, 2016)

I tried that but there is not enough flexibility in the moulding to allow for this. Some did suggest scribing the moulding.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

ortho1121 said:


> I tried that but there is not enough flexibility in the moulding to allow for this. Some did suggest scribing the moulding.


Are your ceilings that bad.?

Crown has to have a point to start. This piece is on a table but assume the table is the wall. It must be flat and kept flat as you install.


----------



## ortho1121 (Mar 29, 2016)

Like I said it's about 3/8ths inch drop from one end to the other over 28 inches on a short wall. Looks too big to caulk. Will try to post pictures.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Your ceiling is 3/8 out of levelfrom end to end?


----------



## ortho1121 (Mar 29, 2016)

Here's a picture of what I am dealing wit


----------



## ortho1121 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Backer rod and caulk.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I wouldn't play with it much. Looks like you have an outside return. You'll have to push it up best you can without deforming the angle.

Experience has taught a thing or two. " once you start digging the perfect hole, the hole just gets deeper"


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Don’t try to caulk it all at once. Stuff the foam in & fill it, then come back next day and do it again cause the caulk will shrink a little.

I have used a putty knife to make it flat. A good caulk artist can make a lot of stuff disappear!


----------



## ortho1121 (Mar 29, 2016)

DrRobert said:


> Backer rod and caulk.


Please explain. New to this.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

It’s basically a rope of foam. Google it.


----------



## FirebirdHank (Jan 25, 2021)

Caulk will hide a multitude of sins but 3/8" is a lot to hide. Your crown has enough of a top edge that I would recommend scribing most of the difference and the caulking the rest. Remember that you also have to deal with the problem once you get around the corner.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

FirebirdHank said:


> Caulk will hide a multitude of sins but 3/8" is a lot to hide. Your crown has enough of a top edge that I would recommend scribing most of the difference and the caulking the rest. Remember that you also have to deal with the problem once you get around the corner.


It is a huge gap, but there isn't much choice in a case like this. I had to deal with this in my house. I tried altering the miter in order to flex it upwards, but that changes the profile and creates a lot of flex .

If I ever had to run crown again and knew I had a wavy ceiling, I would start with a flat moulding against the ceiling, shim and caulk as needed, then there is a nice flat surface to butt the crown against.

But yes 3/8" is not a huge gap to fill, you probably could do it without backer rod. You can use caulk, nail filler or even drywall compound. The key is let it shrink for a couple days, then come back with caulk and a putty knife, not your finger!

But, like finishing furniture, what do I know? I know I don't look at the ceiling much, until the LOML asks me why I'm driving 8 hours to buy lumber .............


----------

